# Nordyne IQ Drive



## Tighthouse (May 4, 2011)

I've installed my 20th IQ Drive system and think they are the best ducted system available. Anyone else have good experiences with them?


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

How much power/ money can be saved by switching from a rheem 10 seer to nordyne's IQ drive 23 seer rating?


----------



## Tighthouse (May 4, 2011)

As far as the power you can simply divide the capacity (btu's) by the seer rating. For example a 3 ton system (12,000 btu per ton) divide 36,000 by 10 seer and you get 3,600 watts used per hour. That same system with the 22 seer rating uses 1,630 watts per hour. As far as the savings that depends on where you live. Here in South Florida you can be expected to run your air 2,800 hours annually with thermostat set at 78. The power company here charges 12 cents per kilowatt hour. Here it would cost $1,210 per year for the 10 seer vs. around $560 for the 22 seer. Your contractor should be able to determine what your local conditions are, if not find one who can.
Its my contention that with the IQ's ability to change capacity it actually runs higher than 22 seer a great deal of the time.


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you so much Tighthouse. That was indeed helpful.


----------

